# will be picking up my first pup! advice?



## Whit90 (May 30, 2015)

picking up a 8 week old blue tick next month. Im getting him for a companion and to train him to track. so im just looking for some advice on the do's and donts with bringing a new pup home. also should i crate train him? what are the advantages and disadvantages of crate training? thanks


----------



## Whit90 (May 31, 2015)

Anyone??


----------



## Water Swat (May 31, 2015)

is it gonna be a house dog? if so, then yes crate train it for sure. but be prepared for some loud nights and getting woke up. They have a small bladder and gonna need to empty it a time or 3.


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 1, 2015)

For the first six months just let him be a puppy with a good dose of obedience mixed in. Make the obedience a part of your daily ritual and don't work on for too long at a time. He'll catch on to what you want just fine doing a little bit at a time. Working on it a few times a day is OK but like I said a little at a time because well he's just a kid until at least a year old. 

After six months start working on the real training for what you want him to do. Be patient like people dogs learn at a different pace than other dogs. Some take longer than others to catch on.

Bond with him as often as possible. Make him your friend and he'll just about kill himself trying to make you happy.

That's the approach I took with my dog after asking basically the same question on another forum and receiving the advice I just gave you.

Good luck and enjoy that pup for the friend he's sure to turn out to be.

PS: If you're going to let him be an inside dog crate training is imperative. Be prepared to get up several times a night to take him out. Before you bring him home take a blanket to the breeders house and ask them to put it down with the mom and pups then bring it with you when you bring him home so he'll have something familiar that smells like mom to ease the transition to your home.

That's my 2 cents I hope it helps.


----------



## Whit90 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys! This may sound dumb, but I've got to ask. What exactly is the point of crate training? Is it simply so your pup won't pee and poop in the house or make a mess of ur stuff? We had a couple of family dogs growing up and we would just bring them home and thru would sleep in someone's bed. Annnd for a wheel it would tear stuff up and pee and poop in the house but eventually grew out of it. So back to my question, could someone elaborate on the point of crate training?


----------



## Bama B (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes it helps house break them it also gives them a place of security. You will find that they will use the crate all there life. If you will be transporting the dog a lot it also helps in that way. I dont always use my truck when hunting so I ride with some one else or stay in hotels it helps having them used to one.


----------



## Whit90 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yea that makes complete sense! Im very excited to go pick him up on the 20th. heres a pic, hes 5 weeks old in this pic. Hope he takes to tracking! I know blue ticks have great nose on them.


----------



## Whit90 (Jun 2, 2015)

well the file wont up load.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 10, 2015)

Dogs love the security of a doghouse or crate. I have a 1 year old bulldog right now who was only crated at my old house for a month. I just moved and the crate is on my covered back patio and half the time she's out there alone she's laying in the crate with the door open.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2015)

When crate training ours we made sure that they had no water after 7pm & we took them outside before we went to bed. After a while we didn't have to get up in the middle of the night to take them out. Our lab treats his crate like it's his bedroom. When he's had enough of laying on the floor he goes to his crate. 

When crate training be consistent. Good luck & post pics after you get him. 

Here's a pic of 3 of our dogs in a crate. I have a pic somewhere of Max(yellow lab) in his crate laying upside down & all sprawled out.


----------



## Whit90 (Jun 11, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for the info! I go pick him up on the 20th! Here's a pic of him from Monday. Lol he's got a big ol belly! He looks good! Can't wait to pick him up!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2015)

whitney90 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info! I go pick him up on the 20th! Here's a pic of him from Monday. Lol he's got a big ol belly! He looks good! Can't wait to pick him up!!



Awwww he's so cute!


----------



## mschlapa (Jun 11, 2015)

If you are training it for tracking you can start with that as soon as you get it since it is done with no pressure


----------



## cot23 (Jun 11, 2015)

Also, feed him what he is currently eating and gradually change him over to the brand you want him to eat.This will also cut down on your trips to bathroom in the middle of the night.


----------



## Whit90 (Jun 11, 2015)

cot23 said:


> Also, feed him what he is currently eating and gradually change him over to the brand you want him to eat.This will also cut down on your trips to bathroom in the middle of the night.



Great point!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 16, 2015)

That's a good looking pup. 

Absolutely crate train. It's their little place in the house and will make housebreaking much easier. Make sure that you get an appropriate sized kennel. If he's gonna be a big dog, get one with a divider so you can section it off. If there's too much room they'll use the excess as their bathroom. 

We crated ours while we were at work, when they were young, and would let them out with us all night. Remember that they can only handle 2 hours in the crate, on average, for every month of age. So your 8 week pup will have to go out just about every 4 hours. If you can have someone come let them out during the day that will help. If not, expect some messes. Same goes for at night. 

Consistency is key, and it starts early. We wanted to train ours to not run through a door as soon as we open it, so we would make them sit down before we'd even start opening it. That makes it easy if you open up the door to a surprise, because at least the dog isn't barrelling out of the door immediately. If you don't want them on the furniture, never let them up. 

We use american cheese when ours require medication. They also get it as a treat every so often, so they don't question what it is when it's time. Form the cheese into a ball around the pill, or into a ball when it's treat time, and down the hatch both go without fuss. 

Expect them to whine at night for the first while. It's just going to happen. 

Don't leave water or food down all the time and let them graze. Food and water go down when they need it, at first, so you can help them regulate when they go to the bathroom. If they eat/drink at random times, they'll also pee/pooh at random times. 

See if your vet has a medical plan. It's a monthly charge, and covers a lot of stuff, and offers discounts for the uncovered items. 

Good luck with the new addition.


----------



## Whit90 (Aug 4, 2015)

Here's some updated pics of tucker! He's awesome! Loves his crate and did great on his first blood trail I layed for him.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2015)

whitney90 said:


> Here's some updated pics of tucker! He's awesome! Loves his crate and did great on his first blood trail I layed for him.



Awww....so cute!


----------

